# Dingwell Bass?



## twiztedchild (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anyone heard of these basses? they are all Fanned Fret.  I'd love to try one out 

Dingwall Guitars


----------



## Lethe (Feb 5, 2010)

Who'd want a bass that dings well? 

Seriously though, never heard of dingwall, but I like the design.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 5, 2010)

It's *Dingwall* 

He makes awesome (if pricey) basses though, and he has always been way ahead of the game when it comes to implementing fanned frets and multi scale. Very original stuff, I will have to check the website out, I remember a few times he was making a Jazz bass styled budget line, which looked like it was going to be absolutey great. Its a shame that even his "Budget" line was likely expensive, and that would likely have put some people off. No one wants to spend $1800+ on a bass they think is compromised in some way by being "budget", even though Dingwall on a budget is still well beyond the quality of most basses I'd imagine.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to be 5 minutes away from a shop that carries quite a few, great basses .


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2010)

the dingwall combustion is $1200. i´m eyeballing it for my next bass... which will be way on the other side of the year, because i´m getting married and have to buy a suit and pay for a photographer and shit


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 5, 2010)

Your going to need another 50 grand to pay for all the things your eyeballing after the marriage


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 5, 2010)

When I dep'd in Periphery I got to use Tom's Dingwall on tour. It's the most basic of their US-built Afterburner series, and it's an awesome, awesome instrument. I'm sure they only get better as you work up the range.
The fanned frets mean it's really clear on the low strings, but still very full sounding on the higher ones. The nut width is really narrow, and the action is super low - I found it played as easily as a guitar.
One downside is that you're very limited in string choice. I broke the bottom string and had to have replacement packs FedExed out from Dingwall at an exorbitant cost, since we couldn't find any that were long enough at guitar shops. DR do an extra long length set as well, but they aren't widely available.
I'd love to get a Combustion.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought Periphery used this too. sweet basses.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> When I dep'd in Periphery I got to use Tom's Dingwall on tour. It's the most basic of their US-built Afterburner series, and it's an awesome, awesome instrument. I'm sure they only get better as you work up the range.
> The fanned frets mean it's really clear on the low strings, but still very full sounding on the higher ones. The nut width is really narrow, and the action is super low - I found it played as easily as a guitar.
> One downside is that you're very limited in string choice. I broke the bottom string and had to have replacement packs FedExed out from Dingwall at an exorbitant cost, since we couldn't find any that were long enough at guitar shops. DR do an extra long length set as well, but they aren't widely available.
> I'd love to get a Combustion.



ACTUALLY, you also have O4P and Circle K strings (which is run by Knuckle_Head on the forum) to choose from.

edit: i should explain that op4 will do custom strings depending on your gauges and stuff, and circle k strings have strings in lengths all the way up to 40" scale basses, with many steps in between, so you can pick out strings from different lengths to make a fanned fret set.

i see what you mean about it being limited though, because you can´t just go out into the guitar store and buy new ones. you gotta store up a few to have as spare strings when touring.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 5, 2010)

thats what happens when I try to post at 4am. anyways they are very cool looking and Im sure if I could afford one it would be awesome.  


I'm glad some of you guys have heard of them though


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2010)

some pr0n for ya 

that only costs 1200 bucks AND it both plays, feels and sounds awesome, and it has a 37"-34" fan. WIN!


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 5, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> some pr0n for ya
> 
> that only costs 1200 bucks AND it both plays, feels and sounds awesome, and it has a 37"-34" fan. WIN!



 Now to get $1200 and find a place that sells them 

whats the tuning one these things stock?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2010)

B standard


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 5, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> B standard



 at 37"??

Could you go lower on that?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 6, 2010)

People go lower than that on 34 and 35" scales.. so yes.

Octave4plus has a 34" tuned to g#00 in one of his clips demonstrating a string.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 6, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> People go lower than that on 34 and 35" scales.. so yes.
> 
> Octave4plus has a 34" tuned to g#00 in one of his clips demonstrating a string.



nice, where that video at ?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 6, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> at 37"??
> 
> Could you go lower on that?



it´s not made just totune low, it´s made for ultimate clarity. you can easily go much lower of course, just gotta get thick strings.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 6, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> it´s not made just totune low, it´s made for ultimate clarity. you can easily go much lower of course, just gotta get thick strings.



 I could live with B standard or E standard, (Their 4 strng basses I think) :d I just wish more people did that. including Guitar makers. I'd love to try out a fanned fret guitar AND bass. I may have to find a way to get that new Fanned Agile thats coming out soon


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 6, 2010)

i´m getting a fanned fret roter 8 string, so i think just for the sake of making sense, i should get a dingwall bass to match it


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 6, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´m getting a fanned fret roter 8 string, so i think just for the sake of making sense, i should get a dingwall bass to match it



 you can give me all your extra money so I can get something super cool like those



 joking, but hell yeah that would be cool


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 7, 2010)

for 1200 bucks, i'm sure it's a bass well dung!

just had to say that because it's fucking funny


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 7, 2010)

One day, I will have one of these, probably in this color scheme:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 8, 2010)

that's the second colour scheme i've been eyeballing actually. i would go for it, but i'm after something more sleek and modern. the white one with that pickguard is a little more vintage-styled to my eyes. i would love to have both though to be honest, in different tunings


----------



## Durero (Feb 8, 2010)

I tried one many years ago and it's still the nicest playing bass I've ever tried. Beautiful designs and great ergonomics.


----------



## Decipher (Feb 9, 2010)

These are some great basses! My bass player is been wanting a 6 string Afterburner for some time now.....


----------



## Origin (Feb 9, 2010)

Goddamn. To be rich...to know the feel of one of these T_T *wistful gas*


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 9, 2010)

These are about twice as much as the Combustions, but are gorgeous regardless:


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 9, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> These are about twice as much as the Combustions, but are gorgeous regardless:



A gigbag!?! Dropping that kind of dough I'd expect a hardshell case that not only temperature controlled but tunes it also! 

At first I was expecting some radical body designs that I wouldn't care for but after checking out the website I'm actually impressed. Utilizing the Novax fanned fret system has me intrigued.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 9, 2010)

They're very 'unassuming' instruments despite the fanned frets. I think that's why they're so desirable to a lot of people; that and by all accounts the workmanship is top notch and the playability is insane.

I love their Geddy-style Super J models with the 'fanned' block inlays too:


----------



## Variant (Feb 9, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> nice, where that video at ?



G# sequence

G#00 comes in about 13 seconds into the clip. Be listening through something with a seriously low frequency floor.


----------



## Durero (Feb 9, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> These are about twice as much as the Combustions, but are gorgeous regardless:



Wow gorgeous! Where'd you find those pics?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 9, 2010)

One of the guys on Talkbass is selling it for $2500ish.


----------



## Durero (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info Josh. wish I had a few thousand$ to spare.


----------

